
Philip Morris IQOS device knows a lot about your smoking habit - the0nyx
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/tobacco-iqos-device/
======
the0nyx
As of April 30, 2019 the FDA permitted the sale of Philip Morris IQOS tobacco-
heating device in the U.S. These devices are equipped with data-collection
chips. “What they’re going to have is a mega database of how Americans smoke.”

